# www.bullyeventsonline.com



## ABBADOGS-SOUTHEAST (Jun 1, 2009)

Great News!!! The Bully/Pit Bull Community has a new website available for posting banners for your upcoming shows. No matter what registry you are using to sanction your show, whether it's just a fun show, or group get together. We are here to serve the bully community to promote your events. If you would like to add your event please email our site staff at [email protected] this website has a no politics policy!!!

Bully Events


----------

